# Vortex accessory for kettle and kamado style cookers



## mossymo (Dec 30, 2014)

Been using the Vortex in both our Weber kettles and Big Green Eggs for about 6 months now and must say I enjoy how it offers the ability of cooking indirect and direct in one cook without rearranging my grill set up during a cook. Also the value that the Vortex offers of giving your grill the versatility of 4 different cooking methods all from one accessory is just simply awesome. I highly suggest checking it out if you have this style of a grill!


----------



## themule69 (Dec 30, 2014)

Thanks for the heads up. 

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 30, 2014)

Wow


----------

